
Seized Sports Streaming Site Makes a Blazing Comeback  - evo_9
http://torrentfreak.com/seized-sports-streaming-site-makes-a-blazing-comeback-120203/
======
paulhauggis
wow, what a shock...a site that streams unlicensed content gets seized by the
FBI.

I wonder..if I started a site called torrentfreak.___ (on another TLD), copied
all of their content,but replaced the ads with my own, would the people from
torrentfreak try to come after me? It would be ironic if they did.

They seem to be all about sharing other peoples' work (for free) why not their
own?

